# Emergency Salt Water Solutions.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Hydration-Tec...Pack-Filter/dp/B0013J2UPA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_3

http://www.amazon.com/Katadyn-80134...376659705&sr=8-1&keywords=katadyn+desalinator

http://www.amazon.com/Katadyn-Power...Desalinator/dp/B000F356WO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2

http://www.amazon.com/Katadyn-Power...Desalinator/dp/B000F3CH08/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_4

http://www.amazon.com/Aquamate-Sola...-Inflatable/dp/B004TOAELS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_6


----------

